# WMAA website Updated



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2002)

New at www.wmarnis.com

Seminar Listings on Datu Hartmans upcoming European Tour, and new videos on the Techniques page.

More to come....



:asian:


----------



## Red Blade (Sep 7, 2002)

I love the light sabres!

:jediduel:


----------

